

Coding - shalinshah
http://www.shalinvs.tk/blog/learning-objective-c-day-three/

======
bob12313
Keep posting more about your experience. I think it is amazing that you are
doing these sorts of things at such a young age! I started when I was 16 and I
wished I had started earlier! Keep it up!

